# [KDE] Kde no inicia. Problemas con drivers Nvidia [Solucion]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

Tengo un problema hace bastante tiempo, no logro hacer funcionar los drivers Nvidia 270.*, 275.*, 285.*, hasta hace un tiempo utilizaba la rama 260.* sin problemas, pero solo ese o anteriores. Ahora resulta que la version 260 no existe más en portage y a la fecha de la unica forma que me arrancan las X con Kde es con el driver 173.* que es el que utilizo actualmente. La falla es asi, Kde inicia y queda en la mitad de la pantalla anunciadora, puedo volver a modo texto y matar kdm, la maquina sigue funcionando ok, solo es Kde/Kdm lo que no anda.

Todos los logs que van a ver estan limpios, son los logs del problema puntual, borre los viejos y no deje se llenen con los nuevos cuando todo funciona (driver 173.*)

Les cuento que tengo instalado:

Kernel: 2.6.39-r3

Kde: 4.6.5

Xorg-server: 1.10.4

Xorg-drivers: 1.10

Drivers nvidia que funcionan:  173.14.30

Placa Nvidia: GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS

Emerge --Info

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Oct 2011 00:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                           

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="es es_AR"                                                                                                                           

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 64bit X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dvd dvdr embedded encode extras ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gpm hd iconv java java6 jpeg kde lame lastfm lm_sensors lzma mad mmx modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpg123 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf png policykit pppd qt3support radius readline semantic-desktop sensord session sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tiff udev unicode usb vdpau wav webkit wifi win32 wma wma-fixed x264 xine xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Log de Xorg

```
[  1123.340] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  1123.340] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1123.340] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

[  1123.340] Current Operating System: Linux LinuxAlPoder 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Oct 16 04:22:54 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[  1123.340] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 

[  1123.340] Build Date: 15 October 2011  01:26:51AM

[  1123.340]  

[  1123.340] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[  1123.340]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1123.340] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1123.340] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 16 04:46:16 2011

[  1123.341] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1123.341] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1123.341] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  1123.341] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1123.341] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1123.341] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  1123.341] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1123.341] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1123.341] (**) Option "BlankTime" "3"

[  1123.341] (**) Option "StandbyTime" "5"

[  1123.341] (**) Option "SuspendTime" "8"

[  1123.341] (**) Option "OffTime" "15"

[  1123.341] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1123.341] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1123.341] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1123.341] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1123.341] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1123.341] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1123.341] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1123.341] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c80a0

[  1123.341] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1123.341]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1123.341]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  1123.341]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  1123.341]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  1123.342] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:01d3:3842:c409 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xe9000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1123.342] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1123.342] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  1123.342] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  1123.342] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1123.342] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1123.342] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1123.342] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[  1123.342] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  1123.342] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  1123.342] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1123.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1123.342] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1123.342]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.342]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1123.342]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1123.342] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1123.342] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1123.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1123.343] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1123.343]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.343]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1123.343]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1123.343] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1123.343] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1123.343] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1123.358] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1123.358]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.358]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1123.358] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[  1123.358] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1123.358] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1123.358] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1123.358] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1123.358]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  1123.358]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1123.358]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  1123.358] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1123.358] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1123.358] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1123.359] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1123.359]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.359]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1123.359] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[  1123.359] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1123.359] (++) using VT number 7

[  1123.367] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1123.367] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1123.368] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1123.368] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1123.368]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.368]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1123.368] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  1123.368] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1123.368] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1123.368] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1123.368]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1123.368]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1123.368] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1123.368] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1123.368] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1123.368] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1123.368] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1123.368] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1123.369] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1123.369] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  1123.369] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1123.369] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1123.369] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

[  1123.369] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

[  1123.369] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

[  1123.369] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[  1124.273] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[  1124.275] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS (G72) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.80.04

[  1124.275] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS at

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:2:0:0

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[  1124.275] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

[  1124.276] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1152 x 864

[  1124.277] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[  1124.278] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[  1124.278] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  1124.278] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[  1124.278] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1124.286] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

[  1124.357] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1124.391] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  1124.392] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  1124.392] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1124.392] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  1124.392] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  1124.393] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  1124.393] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  1124.393] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1124.393] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1124.393] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1124.393] (II) Unloading dri2

[  1124.393] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1124.393] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  1124.393] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  1124.393] (==) RandR enabled

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1124.393] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1124.396] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  1124.555] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1124.555] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1124.555] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1124.555] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1124.555] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1124.555]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.6.0

[  1124.555]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1124.555]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  1124.555] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1124.555] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1124.555] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1124.555] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1124.559] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1124.559] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1124.559] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[  1124.559] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1124.559] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1124.559] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1124.559] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1124.590] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1124.590] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1124.590] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1124.590] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1124.590] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1124.590] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1124.594] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1124.594] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1124.594] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  1124.594] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1124.594] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1124.594] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1124.594] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1124.602] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[  1124.602] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1124.602] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1124.602] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1124.602] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1124.603] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1124.611] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1124.611] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1124.611] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[  1124.611] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1124.611] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1124.611] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1124.611] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1124.611] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  1124.611] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1124.611] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse'

[  1124.611] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1124.611] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

[  1124.611] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1124.619] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[  1124.619] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1124.619] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1124.619] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1124.619] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1124.619] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1124.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/event3"

[  1124.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  1124.619] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1124.619] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1124.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1124.619] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1141.712] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1141.777] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1155.174] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Close

[  1155.174] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1155.174] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1155.174] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1155.174] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1155.174] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1155.174] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1155.174] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1155.174] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1155.174] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1155.174] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1155.174] (II) Unloading evdev

```

Log de Kdm

```
********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

klauncher(15941) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(15935)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Espero puedan ayudarme. Cualquier prueba que quieran realice me dicen y les cuento que resultados encuentro. 

Gracias de antemano a todos.

Informacion agregada: Genere un nuevo usuario y hace lo mismo. Desinstale el paquete glib-networking y sigo igual.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Oct 22, 2011 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora resulta que la version 260 no existe más en portage

 

no está en portage pero si hay overlays que aún lo tienen, por si te interesa :

http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

por lo demás no veo nada raro a priori, en el log de las X se queja de que no puede contectar con acpid ( que no es nada grave) y en el log del kdm pone que no puede conectar con dbus. Mira a ver si vienen por ahi los tiros pero en principio no veo que tiene que ver el driber de nvidia con dbus.

no uso kde asi que tampoco no puedo ayudar mucho mas, que errores tienes en los logs cuando tratas de ejecutar un driver de nvidia reciente ?

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gringo no sabes lo que te agradezco la respuesta. Esa seria una salida considerable a mi problema. 

Eso lo vi, baje el ebuild y el .run, y me dijo de todo.

¿Sabes como puedo hacer para agregar esa version para poder instalarla? 

Por otro lado, el nuevo Xorg no necesita mas de xorg.conf?

Gracias de nuevo y me parece que este es el camino que me va a sacar del problema.

Me da el mismo error con un driver 275 o 285.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sabes como puedo hacer para agregar esa version para poder instalarla? 

 

por lo que se ve hay varios ebuilds disponibles en el overlay stuff p.ej., accesible desde layman. 

Asi que lo más rápido sería simplemente :

```
 layman -a stuff
```

y luego instalas la versión que necesitas. Para que portage no te maree con actualizar nuevas versiones simplemente enmascara versiones superiores a la instalada con el package.mask.

 *Quote:*   

> Por otro lado, el nuevo Xorg no necesita mas de xorg.conf? 

 

a menos que tengas alguna necesidad en concreto, en una instalación por defecto y si usas drivers libres no, no necesitas xorg.conf. Creo que esto es válido desde la versión 1.10.

En caso de que uses algún driver binario ( el de nvidia o o el ati ) o uses nouveau creo que si tienes que decirle a las X el driver a cargar pero no tienes porque tener un xorg.conf completo. Apenas uso ya drivers binarios y solo he jugado una vez con nouveau asi que tampoco puedo decirte mucho mas ... igual ya ni se necesitas tampoco xorg.conf para los drivers binarios/ nouveau.

 *Quote:*   

> Me da el mismo error con un driver 275 o 285

 

pero que errores exactamente ? porque igual es una chorrada que tiene fácil arreglo.

trata de no usar los drivers bajados de la web del fabricante, sobre todo en caso de que uses amd64. Simplemente no van a funcionar a menos que sepas lo que estás haciendo.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Con nouveau no hace falta xorg.conf

Por cierto me he fijado que se esta quejando del DBUS. 

Dbus es necesario para el arranque de KDE

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias Cameta. Dbus esta ok! Con los drivers 260 anda joya.

Varios tuvieron ese problema. Voy a probar de poner nvidia de nuevo, nouveau me funciona re mal, muchos pantallazos. Les cuento luego compañeros 

Gracias a ambos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Novedades:

1) Compile el driver 173 para salir del paso y tener el equipo funcionando

2) Intente lo de layman pero me pide otro paquete más, por lo cual me parece lo mejor es no utilizarlo.

Estaría buenísimo ver por donde viene el problema del D-Bus que no conecta, asi puedo utilizar el ultimo driver. Todo el tiempo pienso en volver el equipo a unos meses atrás donde todo funcionaba bien. Es doloroso decir que hacer una actualización esta siendo, últimamente, un dolor de cabeza.

Si alguno tiene idea por donde puedo comenzar a leer, acepto cualquier sugerencia. 

Saludos para todos!

----------

## cameta

Yo empezaria comprobando cosas, y ver que no nos hayamos dejado nada en el tintero:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

y esto también

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Si estas cosas no se han hecho pueden aparecer problemas espantosos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Cameta.. empezamos! ja

Lo de las librerias esta ok:

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # /usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh

 * Fixing broken libtool archives (.la)

 * Scanning for libraries requiring libxcb-xlib.so...

 * No broken libraries detected

LinuxAlPoder pablo # 

```

Escucho ofertas.. mañana me voy a poner a mirar que pide en el kernel nouveau, y nvidia a ver si no sobra nada. A nouveau ahora lo tengo en blacklist, para que no moleste. Esto ya lo vi pero mañana voy a revisar todo bien bien el kernel a ver si no viene por ahi la cosa.

----------

## gringo

sólo un detalle : si usas nouveau no puedes usar el binario de nvidia y viceversa.

imagino que esto está claro pero por si las moscas.

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si tal cual. Como fui a nouveau y volvi a Nvidia queria mirar bien eso, pero el problema lo tengo de antes de probar el driver libre. Este ultimo esta en black list para que no puedan convivir.

Cualquier prueba que se les ocurra la hare apenas me sea posible.

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Txema

¿Tienes activado el inicio en paralelo?

/etc/rc.conf:

```
rc_parallel
```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola

```
rc_parallel="NO"
```

Debo de hacer algo más?

----------

## cameta

Asegurate de todo esto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

y por supuesto de usar el nuevo kernel con las opciones que dice. Que ya ha habido casos de gente que compila el kernel pero que luego no lo instala.   :Wink: 

----------

## Txema

Esto es lo que he encontrado:

http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/KDM_fail_at_boot_with_NVidia_cards___and_no_one_try_to_fix_it_.html

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=583312

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=521699

Y parece sugerir que KDM va demasiado deprisa para el driver de NVidia puedes probar a aumentar el timeout de KDM (en kdmrc)

Si no funciona creo que lo mejor será que vayas a http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14 busques algún problema similar y si no lo encuentras pongas un mensaje explicando tu problema particular

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Hice lo de Timeout sin exito. Lo de xorg.conf lo tengo re bien.

Logre correr el ultimo driver estable de nvidia deshabilitando los efectos del escritorio. No tengo un solo efecto y vuela!!! 

Algo raro que encontre gracias a syslog ess este [System] Activating servicename='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper, tambien dice algo de dbus esa linea, entonces empece a matar servicios y di con lo de los efectos de escritorio.

Voy a seguir investigando con Polikit, dbus, y los efectos porque esta ahi el problema evidentemente.

----------

## Latinvs

Quizá sea una obviedad pero ¿estás segur ode que no es un problema con la configuración de tu usuario? ¿KDE se bloquea en qué parte del inicio, después de pedirte el "login", o si lo tienes automático, cuando sale la animación de los iconitos cargándose? Si es en esa fase prueba a crear un usuario nuevo y a iniciar sesión con él.

Por cierto, los controladores Nouveau no admiten aceleración 3D plena, nada importante si no vas a hacer uso de programas que la requieran o de algunos efectos de escritorio, pero si la vas a necesitar deberías tenerlo en cuenta.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Cree otro usuario y hacia exactamente lo mismo. Se bloquea donde vos decis, cuando carga los iconos. Kdeinit4 tiene que ver pero no se aún como reconfigurarlo o que tome nuevamente los valores default. Me acuerdo alguna vez hice cambios en polkit y en dbus pero no encuentro que guia habia seguido.

----------

## Latinvs

Pues si KDM arranca bien y comienza el inicio de sesión yo apostaría por algo relacionado con los usuarios, pero no soy ningún experto en Linux ni mucho menos en Gentoo. Los usuarios tienen los permisos pertinentes en sus respectivas carpetas, no?

Eso que comentas de Kdeinit4... Alguna vez en una instalación nueva me suena haber visto un recuadrito blanco en la esquina superior izquierda, y no recuerdo si era efectivamente porque mi usuario no tenía permiso de escritura, porque al crearlo no había creado su carpeta home o por no tener iniciado consolekit (/etc/init.d/consolekit start), pero me suena algo de todo eso. Siento no poder ser más específico porque de esto hace como dos años.

De todas formas si nada de l ode arriba te sirve de ayuda, ¿qué dice dmesg cuando te pasa el problema este?

Edito

Ahora recuerdo algo más de lo del kdeinit4: creo que cuando me pasó fue porque por algún motivo que no recuerdo al crear el usuario no le había asignado una carpeta y por defecto en estos casos se usa /root, con lo que obviamente KDE no podía ni leer ni escribir nada y sin poder escribir los archivos de configuración para ese usuario pues no podía seguir con la sesión. A ver si hay suerte y es eso, porque la solución es bien sencilla.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El tema de los permisos es raro. Con el driver nvidia 173 anda todo ok, con el driver nuevo no (275)

El dmesg ahora no dice nada porque estoy con el driver viejo, luego lo voy a ver y te lo copio.

Es rarisimo el problema y tengo alguna idea de que mirar pero esta complicado.

Gracias por la ayuda, que no puedas ayudar más o no seas un experto es lo que menos interesa, lo importante es tratar de dar una mano y yo me siento muy agradecido de esta comunidad y del mundo del software libre que todavia, con ubuntu y todos lo que fue cambiando, se resiste a dejar de ser solidario. Es hasta Guevarista el concepto y lo defiendo a muerte!

----------

## Latinvs

Había olvidado lo del controlador antiguo. Es verdad que entonces los permisos no deben de tener nada que ver. Por otra parte el controlador de vídeo se carga antes de arrancar las X, por lo que me da que pensar que el controlador funciona bien. ¿Podría ser problema de los efectos de escritorio? Quizá las versiones nuevas que comentas "casquen" con los efectos. Hace no mucho en algún blog leí que el efecto de desenfoque, creo, causaba problemas con bastante frecuencia, pero podría ser cualquier otro o simplemente la aceleración en sí. Si sabes cómo iniciar sesión con los efectos desactivados puedes probar eso también; si como yo, no sabés cómo iniciar sesión en KDE indicándole que te desactive los efectos previamente prueba a iniciarla con el controlador que te funciona, dentro de KDE desactivar lo efectos cerrar la sesión gráfica, editar tu xorg.conf para que te cargue el controlador nuevo y volver a iniciar KDE, a ver qué pasa.

Sí, en estos tiempos que corren de voracidad de la clase dominante y de sumisión de partidos autodenominados sin verguenza ninguna "de izquierdas" que ponen por delante el interés empresarial al de sus pueblos parece hasta raro que haya gente que dedica su tiempo en echar una mano a otros sin pedir dinero a cambio.

En fin, esto no es un foro político, jeje; dejémoslo ahí y esperemos que ese espíritu social del SL dure muchos años.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Les cuento. El problema esta en KDE. 

Polkit algo tiene que ver.. se acuerdan como setearlo? No logro encontrar info sobre el.

Modifique mi xorg.conf y logro andar con el ultimo driver y kde, pero sin los efectos del escritorio, cuando le pongo los efectos se cuelga, para ello agregue la linea composite al xorg.conf de modo que lo bloqueo de consola y entro ok, ya que los efectos no funciona. 

Les muestro el xorg.conf

```

LinuxAlPoder pablo # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 275.09.07  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-03.nvidia.com)  Wed Jun  8 14:38:32 PDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "StandbyTime" "3"

    Option         "SuspendTime" "5"

    Option         "OffTime" "10"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"                                                                                               

    Identifier     "Mouse0"                                                                                                                  

    Driver         "mouse"                                                                                                                   

    Option         "Protocol"                                                                                                                

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                                                                                

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"                                                                                                    

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"                                                                                                      

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

      

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#   DefaultDepth    24

   

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

Creo nos acercamos al problema, lo tenemos en la esquina del cuadrilatero pero parece todavia hay que aprender algo mas.

Sigo agradeciendo su ayuda, ya que sin ella seria todo muy dificil.

----------

## cameta

Mira las USE del kwin.

PS

De todas maneras a mi el kde 4.6.5 tambíén me da problemas con los drivers de nvidia, no como los tuyos pero hay problemas. Hay algo que esta mal y no paran de pasarse la pelota.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok. Encontre ademas varias cosas. Una de ellas que mesa estaba compilado para nouveau y libdrm tambien. Ya arregle eso.

Aca las uses:

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge -av kwin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kwin-4.6.5-r2  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Felizmente puedo decirles arregle el problema!! Venia por el lado de kde y composite y ahi estaba finalmente

Gracias a otro foro de gentoo.

En Kde hay que hacer esto:

Ir a Preferencias de Sistemas ---->  Apariencia y Comportamiento del Espacio de Trabajo ----> Efectos del Escritorio ----> Avanzado 

----> Tipo de Composicion: OpenGL

----> En Opciones de OpenGL: 

*Destildar Habilitar representacion Directa

*Tildar Usar VSync

Y listo! 

Agradezco infinitamente a todos los que respondieron e intentaron dar una mano, con pocos o muchos conocimientos.

Terminando y volviendo un poco lo se hablo en el medio, es un foro politico porque hacemos politica al elegir el software libre y más aún, al ayudar a otro desinteresadamente.

La fuente de donde saque la info: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873785-highlight-.html

----------

